
Profounder: Micro-investing? - tswicegood
http://www.profounder.com/
======
dbrown26
How do they get around the SEC's "sophisticated investor" regulations?
Ignoring them may make follow on rounds extremely complex -- if not
impossible. Also, having a polluted cap table makes subsequent raises far more
difficult. [Edit: By polluted, I mean having many, many investors.]

------
tswicegood
Just came across these guys. Looks interesting, to say the least. Former Kiva
folks involved too, so they know how to do the micro thing. Curious from
thoughts/experience/feedback from other HN types that have worked with these
guys.

------
DiabloD3
I hate to make a "me-too" comment, but I'm rather interested in this. I hope
they're legit and aboveboard. Its hard to find people worth investing in.

How does this comapre to Kickstarter?

~~~
rgarver
As CTO at ProFounder I'd like to think we are both legit and aboveboard. We've
got a very open team and we are all very excited at the opportunity to help
small businesses. The legal elements to what we are doing are complex and we
see it as port of our jobs to communicate them clearly to all parties who take
part.

ProFounder is different from Kickstarter in that we aren't a donation platform
but an investment platform. That means that you can get the money you put in
back and possibly even have some upside if the business does well.
Correspondingly you as the investor take on some risk as with all investments.

~~~
DiabloD3
The fact that you replied to me here on HN says a lot. I wish you good luck.

------
kbob
I know Profounder is in very early stage, but where is the interface for
investors? It's important to see how investors will interact with the site.

